# Calvus Tank Size?



## nm4329 (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the forum and saw a lot of information on setting up a Calvus tank. I would like to set up a Calvus tank and wanted to get some ideas/opinions on what size/footprint I should consider for a tank?

I currently have a 92 and want a separate one for the Calvus and don't want to go too big with it either. If possible, something under 75 or similar. Any insights are appreciated and I plan on starting with juvies.

Thanks!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you want just Calvus, or do you plan to add additional species to the tank? I used a 40 breeder ( 36 x 18 ) to grow out and pair mine up. It worked fairly well. A 55 (48 x 12) would be great. You could do the Calvus, some shellies, and Cyps if you're going for a community tank.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

you could put 6 juvies in a 20 long which would eventually house a trio of them with some rock work if you want.

A 30 gal or larger is ideal for a trio but if you do a small community in a 55-75 you could try a good size harem like 1m/4-5 females.

If you use a 75, you'll have tons of options and, imo, Calvus look great with cyps (Plus the cyps bring them out more). I'm considering all tank sizes to be standard.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

You could do a pair or trio in a 20 long...I have a pair, and everything seems to be working out all right.


----------



## nm4329 (May 8, 2010)

Any thoughts on some specific shellies i could go with on this if i go with a 55? I appreciate all the information! thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Multifasciatus seem to be a popular choice. They like lots (lots) of shells.

I have brevis with mine and they are happy with a smaller number of shells.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

A 55 will do nicely.

I had brevis with my orange fin comps without any trouble.


----------



## nm4329 (May 8, 2010)

First off thanks again for all the information on the calvus and shellies. I am excited to get this started but I do have another question for you. What is a good substrate for calvus? I have read about pool sand and didnt know if you have an opinion on this as well?

Thanks again.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nm4329 said:


> First off thanks again for all the information on the calvus and shellies. I am excited to get this started but I do have another question for you. What is a good substrate for calvus? I have read about pool sand and didnt know if you have an opinion on this as well?
> 
> Thanks again.


This thread just had that discussion: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=218181

BTW: I use arragonite.


----------



## nm4329 (May 8, 2010)

hey experts, i was able to get a 75! any thoughts on how many calvus/shellies would go nicely in a 75? thanks again.


----------



## uriellee83 (3 mo ago)

Hello all!! New to the thread!! Just decided to take my 150g to a full calvus tank. But will only have one gold and the rest will be black/white. Was wondering if anyone had any good pix of their aquascaping as I am looking for ideas for my tank so I can have as many of them without having to many. Also I have 3 big males atm. How many females should I be adding to the tank? No really gonna add to much for tank mates.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

uriellee83 said:


> Hello all!! New to the thread!! Just decided to take my 150g to a full calvus tank. But will only have one gold and the rest will be black/white. Was wondering if anyone had any good pix of their aquascaping as I am looking for ideas for my tank so I can have as many of them without having to many. Also I have 3 big males atm. How many females should I be adding to the tank? No really gonna add to much for tank mates.


Have you considered doing a planted tank? _Anubias_ do well in Tanganyika water.


----------



## uriellee83 (3 mo ago)

Hello!! Yes!! But I need places for them to bud from each other as they seems to squabble a bit!! Finding new homes for the Congo tetras and the red top tapajos


----------

